# Translations of the Septuagint?



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Oct 12, 2009)

Steve and Tim's discussion has gotten me more interested in the Septuagint.

*Sir Lancelot Brenton*'s translation is the most well-known in the English-speaking world (and has the Greek in parallel columns), but the *New English Translation of the Septuagint* has been released recently and is pretty good from what I've seen.

If I add one to my library, which would be best? For those who have studied, which is the *better translation* of the LXX?


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Oct 17, 2009)

Johnathan,

I couldn't answer which is the best translation, though what Jobes And Silva comment about the _New English Translation of the Septuagint_ (NETS) I would prefer to stick with the Brenton's, which I have. J&S do not speak poorly of the NETS, this is just my personal choice. Were I an LXX scholar I would get both, plus Rahlfs's critical edition.

If you're in a bookstore which has J&S's book (mentioned in the LXX discussion thread), their comments are on page 76. You could also google the topic and come up with some further views.


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Nov 10, 2009)

I decided to get Brenton's. The NETS is a beautiful piece of bookmaking, but I read enough bad readings online and in the free downloadable version I chose to go with the oldie but goodie. Brenton seems to have a much higher view of scripture, while NETS looks more like it's looking at just an ancient book.


----------

